# 2012 312 Bh



## NHCamper (Apr 6, 2012)

Just brought home our new 2012 312 BH last night. Set it up and the family slept in it last night. Good news, the heat works it was 23 degrees out this morning.


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!! We did the same exact thing a couple weeks ago when we picked up ours. I'm assuming you live in New Hampshire going by your screen name and the outside temperature from this morning?? Where did you buy yours from?? We ended up traveling to Pete's Rv in S. Burlington, Vt for ours. There pricing was untouchable from any of our local dealers!Best of luck with it and happy camping!!







Kevin

P.S. Lets see some pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations! We brought our new 312 home last Monday. Can't wait to start using it!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations, and great choice of trailer. Welcome to the site, you'll love it here, and there's plenty of help around. You'll also love that trailer.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

AYUH! another New Hampshire Outbacker! (Pronounced Outbacka!)
Congrats!


----------



## NHCamper (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes I did go to Pete's RV to get out our Outback, we meet Chad at the Milford Camping show and walked through the camper there. My wife loved it so now we own it. They were great to deal with. Was a very interesting trip up with the wind gusts and the snow but well worth it. egregg57 when I found this site I read your blogs and had to laugh when you mentioned researching campgrounds so you don't end up at places like the Friendly Beaver. We went there a few years ago becaue they are open early and we try to do an April trip for my wife's birthday. We will not be going there again. I did find that Meridith Woods is a good place to do some early camping, and poeple think I am joking when I tell them we like to go to Normandy Farms in Foxboro MA to start our season as well. NH people going to MA to camp are you crazy. But it is a really nice place and warmer this time of year than it is here. We are spending the week over April vacation. Hope to see some fellow Outbacka's there.


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

NHCamper said:


> Yes I did go to Pete's RV to get out our Outback, we meet Chad at the Milford Camping show and walked through the camper there. My wife loved it so now we own it. They were great to deal with. Was a very interesting trip up with the wind gusts and the snow but well worth it. egregg57 when I found this site I read your blogs and had to laugh when you mentioned researching campgrounds so you don't end up at places like the Friendly Beaver. We went there a few years ago becaue they are open early and we try to do an April trip for my wife's birthday. We will not be going there again. I did find that Meridith Woods is a good place to do some early camping, and poeple think I am joking when I tell them we like to go to Normandy Farms in Foxboro MA to start our season as well. NH people going to MA to camp are you crazy. But it is a really nice place and warmer this time of year than it is here. We are spending the week over April vacation. Hope to see some fellow Outbacka's there.


We are also spending our first trip of the season at Normandy Farms! Fantastic campground and also one of the cleanest around! We have to wait until the kids get out of school so we wont be there until the last week in June. Cant wait!

P.S. any recommendations on nice campgrounds in New Hampshire (White Mountains) near Santa's Village and Storyland??


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

NHCamper said:


> Yes I did go to Pete's RV to get out our Outback, we meet Chad at the Milford Camping show and walked through the camper there. My wife loved it so now we own it. They were great to deal with. Was a very interesting trip up with the wind gusts and the snow but well worth it. egregg57 when I found this site I read your blogs and had to laugh when you mentioned researching campgrounds so you don't end up at places like the Friendly Beaver. We went there a few years ago becaue they are open early and we try to do an April trip for my wife's birthday. We will not be going there again. I did find that Meridith Woods is a good place to do some early camping, and poeple think I am joking when I tell them we like to go to Normandy Farms in Foxboro MA to start our season as well. NH people going to MA to camp are you crazy. But it is a really nice place and warmer this time of year than it is here. We are spending the week over April vacation. Hope to see some fellow Outbacka's there.


You just never know who you will find at Normandy Farms during April vacation. Just sayin....


----------



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

NHCamper said:


> Yes I did go to Pete's RV to get out our Outback, we meet Chad at the Milford Camping show and walked through the camper there. My wife loved it so now we own it. They were great to deal with. Was a very interesting trip up with the wind gusts and the snow but well worth it. egregg57 when I found this site I read your blogs and had to laugh when you mentioned researching campgrounds so you don't end up at places like the Friendly Beaver. We went there a few years ago becaue they are open early and we try to do an April trip for my wife's birthday. We will not be going there again. I did find that Meridith Woods is a good place to do some early camping, and poeple think I am joking when I tell them we like to go to Normandy Farms in Foxboro MA to start our season as well. NH people going to MA to camp are you crazy. But it is a really nice place and warmer this time of year than it is here. We are spending the week over April vacation. Hope to see some fellow Outbacka's there.


We live in RI and will be going to Normandy farms for our first time this year. Can you please elaborate a little more on Friendly beaver. Someone just told us about this place and from the website looks pretty nice.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

NHCamper said:


> we like to go to Normandy Farms in Foxboro MA to start our season as well. NH people going to MA to camp are you crazy. But it is a really nice place and warmer this time of year than it is here. We are spending the week over April vacation. Hope to see some fellow Outbacka's there.


When will you be at Normandy Farms?


----------

